
Ask HN: When will HN implement dark mode? - x2f10
Months ago there was a popular thread [1] regarding dark mode on HN. Dang was open to the idea, asked for suggestions, and many seemingly good ones were shared.<p>Is this something will be implemented in the future? I&#x27;d rather use native HN than an app, but the bright background is killing my eyes at night.<p>Thanks!<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23197966
======
kristiandupont
I can't figure out if I want this or just _think_ that I want it. I've
definitely wished for it a number of times looking at my phone in the evening,
but maybe the incentive to put it down is a good thing :-)

------
Jemaclus
There are a lot of browser extensions out there that make HN's browsing
experience a little better. Maybe it's worth making one to convert it to dark
mode.

~~~
x2f10
Good idea. However, I browse on iOS. Is there some extensions on there to
accomplish this?

~~~
Jemaclus
Oh, I have no idea. I don't browse HN on mobile. Sorry :(

